# What breed is my lady?



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think she might be a Saddlebred or an Arabian X. I just got her and am real curious on what she is. And can you guess on how old she is? Her last owners have no idea because the owners before that told them 2 different answers. http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jewelerin74/Mobile%20Uploads/20130323_182629_zps7c70909c.jpg.html?o=0 she usually carrys her head high. I have only trotted her once but dont remember it too well lol. Sense I got her Sunday it has been a while sense i've ridden her because i'm giving her time to aggust. But when I lunge her she looks like she has a smooth trot. And is a stubborn lady too lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Picture isn't working :-(


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

The picture is very small and you need to set her up without a saddle, standing four-square on solid ground. Don't do too much lunging in a small area. Good way to ruin a horse. Just keep riding.

She does appear to look like a _possible_ Saddlebred, from what I see in the tiny picture.

Lizzie


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> The picture is very small and you need to set her up without a saddle, standing four-square on solid ground. Don't do too much lunging in a small area. Good way to ruin a horse. Just keep riding.
> 
> 
> She does appear to look like a _possible_ Saddlebred, from what I see in the tiny picture.
> ...


I have no idea how to put pictures up like others but I have more pictures on my photobucket if you scroll through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Go to the Conformation Critique forum and read the 'sticky' tutorial. This will show you how to take proper pictures of your horse. Then, go to your user CP and upload the photos there. Then you can copy them to individual message threads.

Few will answer you, if they have to go hunting for your pictures and then only finding pics of horses far away. 

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FF part of it being so small is it is linking to the mobile version of photobucket. 

FF bigger versions of the pictures she has - 


This link might work better for viewing. I'm not bringing them all over Mobile Uploads Photos by jewelerin74 | Photobucket

OP I see you posted this many, MANY places online just from a quick search. A lot of members are on multiple forums so don't be surprised to see the same answers over and over and over...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks NdAppy. I'll stick to my thought of her being Saddlebred or mostly Saddlebred. Definitely needs her feet done.

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm going to go with you on the breed. For sure needs the feet done IMPO too.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting that she has had several owners, yet not one has even asked the vet to judge her age. I hope the OP has a vet appointment asap, as well as the farrier. She probably needs all her shots, with such a past. I'm amazed that she is in such good condition, given so many homes. 

Just looking at that face, with those upright ears, screams Saddlebred. And absolutely no work until those feet are done.

Lizzie


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I am curious about the feet -- is it because she may have been wearing 'specialty' shoes at one point if she was showing? Like the look of her otherwise and I, also, think she's a saddlebred.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I doubt it. They just look unattended. No heel and long, slipper feet.

Lizzie


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya I have posted it quite a few times lol. I like to see ALL things people might think. Not just the people who are on one website. I've actually learned a lot by it. Specially sense some people dont answer them too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I doubt it. They just look unattended. No heel and long, slipper feet.
> 
> Lizzie


Yes they are. We are having a farrier come out Wednesday. We have only had them for a week. And the place we got them from they lived in a big pile of crap. It was around 4inch of cow and horse feces. Disgusting it was. Their stall was just as bad. And they were in that for 3yrs. And they rode them for maybe a week and then never again. They were both free horses due to the lack of time and care they gave them. You can't see it from the pic but they have millions of bug bites. Specially under chest and under cheek bones. 

I have been working with their water fear so I can give them a bath but the one is deathly scared of being tied up (i'm working on that) and their fear of fly spray. Being neglected they aren't the best trained horses but I am working so they will be!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I will bet, that across many forums, the answers and thoughts you would receive, will be almost identical. This especially, since (note spelling) many belong to several forums and will have read your message, many times.

What are your plans for this mare? 

Lizzie


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I will bet, that across many forums, the answers and thoughts you would receive, will be almost identical. This especially, since (note spelling) many belong to several forums and will have read your message, many times.
> 
> What are your plans for this mare?
> 
> Lizzie


My plan is once everything like vet check and feet, and water problems are done I want to work her into a horse that is handled daily. And whom can become more confident in herself and others around her. I plan on making her more independent from the other horse and next year I want to do 4H with her. I want to take her on long trail rides. There is a trail by me that is 25 miles long and you can camp there with your horse! I want to be able to do anything with her. She is the sweetest thing and I want her to be happy! 

And to the previous comment of her being moved around. Her previous owner was a family friend. The got them from someone who had them for at least 6yrs. Because the family friend said before they got them they said she had about 5 or 6yrs. So not sure how long they had them for before that. And not sure before the family friend got them on the vet deal but I know they never vet checked or have done their feet before. Which is very weird because both of them let me pick up and mess with their feet no problem!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Given her past, I'm so glad you have lots of good plans for her. It sounds as though she will be a keeper and she deserves no less.

Lizzie


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you. I really think she is a good horse. Specially after being treated poorly. I feel like we have some weird freaky connection lol. I hope one day that we will be riding brideless and saddleless!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I have no doubt that you will. Just don't push her along too fast. She has a lot of catching up to do. You will find Saddlebreds, absolutely adore their owners. True velcro horses.

You must keep us posted.

Lizzie


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sticking to Saddlebred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Update* she has been doing very good. I have had her for two months and I am able to ride her in the corral without a saddle and bridle. I am only using feet and voice cues. She has been doing very well! Got her hooves all nice and pretty. Soft fur and she is doing very well! We trust each other like mad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

jewelerin74 said:


> *Update* she has been doing very good. I have had her for two months and I am able to ride her in the corral without a saddle and bridle. I am only using feet and voice cues. She has been doing very well! Got her hooves all nice and pretty. Soft fur and she is doing very well! We trust each other like mad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Nice to hear an update. Would love to see updated photos of your girl. I purchased a mare years ago from a trainer that said the mare was nuts. She was very very hot and maybe a bit unpredictable. The first day I had her she bit me in the butt and literally lifted me up off the ground. It took awhile but I spent hours with her daily and finally, we bonded. Once we bonded, there was nothing I couldn't do with that horse. It is one of the traits I most love about Saddlebreds and will continue to love about them.


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Here are some more recent pictures of my lady Blue:

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1186004_10200423409931987_1113275154_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/994263_10200500455338074_1990142454_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1005792_10200523743840272_421560447_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601408_10200406932920072_1564638967_n.jpg


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Umm... if that horse was ridden like she is tacked up in the last picture, I'd say she's a saint.

That saddle pad is way too far back and isn't an appropriate saddle pad to use with that saddle.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

She looks good, but I would probably use a different pad under that saddle. Its too far back and because it only fits under part of the flap, could create pressure points. You sound like you want the best for her and are doing really well with her, I wouldn't want her to get sore and backslide some of that progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya sorry I just noticed the saddle pad. This picture is back when I first got it and it was heavy so I think it slipped back. But it was the saddle pad that came with the saddle and that Aussie saddle has so much padding and fits her nice that I do not worry about it too much. She seems to ride way better then with my western saddle that I think she is comfortable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jewelerin74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Delfina said:


> Umm... if that horse was ridden like she is tacked up in the last picture, I'd say she's a saint.
> 
> That saddle pad is way too far back and isn't an appropriate saddle pad to use with that saddle.


Umm.. I just read up on it, and, well, it says a saddle should fit without a saddle pad and it is only used to keep sweat and dirt off the saddle. So if I put a thicker pad on it wouldn't fit her. Yes this saddle pad is too far back and I do not let that happen anymore. What I read the saddle pad will work fine. Best to have the actual aussie saddle pads but a thin western one will work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

jewelerin74 said:


> Umm.. I just read up on it, and, well, it says a saddle should fit without a saddle pad and it is only used to keep sweat and dirt off the saddle. So if I put a thicker pad on it wouldn't fit her. Yes this saddle pad is too far back and I do not let that happen anymore. What I read the saddle pad will work fine. Best to have the actual aussie saddle pads but a thin western one will work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I NEVER said a *thicker* pad. That is one very thick pad already! The problem is that in addition to the pad being way too far back, it only comes down half of the length of the flaps. So half of the flap is padded and then wham, zero padding for the rest of the flap which will cause pressure and pain for the horse. 

Western pads are not compatible with an Australian saddle because of the flaps on the saddle. You'd be way better off with a dressage pad which would accommodate and pad those flaps. 

Just because you "read" something doesn't make it valid, especially since you read a THIN Western pad and that one isn't even remotely thin.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Typically, a "thin western pad" is a navajo blanket, which actually COULD be folded in such a way to accommodate the flap length of that saddle. But yes, that pad is doing more damage than good. You'd be better off using a fluffy bath towel folded properly than that thick pad, if that's the only option you have. It may have been the pad you were given with the saddle, but it most definitely isn't appropriate to use with it. I would look for other options if I were you. Pads do not have to be expensive, but they do need to fit the saddle.


----------

